# Craigslist score,1939 American National tricycle ..AWESOME bars!



## bikesnbuses (Jan 31, 2019)

Picked up this prewar American National trike today with sweet bars,streamline seat with chrome accent ,big semi tubular tires..Super uncleaned


----------



## Jewelman13 (Jan 31, 2019)

Nice score!!


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2019)

That is cool.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## vincev (Jan 31, 2019)

Super score ! Nice find !


----------



## Oldbikes (Jan 31, 2019)

Awesome! Congrats on a great find!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 1, 2019)

Love it!!


----------



## cr250mark (Feb 1, 2019)

Great hard to find Trike.  
Skippy / American National  made some nice 
Well built stuff for its time period.  
Thanks for posting 
Mark


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 1, 2019)

Very nice with saddle to boot!


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 2, 2019)

Beautiful acquisition! Thanks for posting the pics. I had seen one of these AN trikes before (bought an old trike photo off ebay with child riding one of these) but couldn't determine the manufacturer by the design. Now I know!

Dave


----------



## Barto (Feb 2, 2019)

That has got to be one of the best looking trikes I've seen, thanks for sharing


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 2, 2019)

Thank you everyone for the comment/compliments!! Im soooooo tempted to oil the heck out of the paint and clean it..but..I might be listing it for sale in the future and let the future owner decide what they want to do with it.


----------

